# Cardboard Box Temporary Cage?



## Kathy (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm going to visit family for Thanksgiving and will be gone for four days. Theo has a huge cage (40" x 20"), so I don't think we'll have enough room for it in the car along with all of our things. What I'm thinking about right now is to use a cardboard box (big enough for his hideaway, wheel, etc) with a CHE. I'll either use the clamp for his lamp or make a wire "roof" for the box so that I can put the CHE on it (making sure it's secure, of course).

Does a cardboard box seem like a reasonable temporary cage? To my knowledge, the cardboard isn't bad for them and I don't think that the CHE and cardboard will pose too much of a fire hazard. I just want to make sure I've thought it all the way through before I find myself 12 hours from home with nowhere to keep Theo!

Any reassurance, concerns, or suggestions would be VERY appreciated! Thanks!

P.S. I only need somewhere to put him when I'm already there. I have a smaller, travel cage that I can get him there in


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I wouldn't use cardboard just because it will soak up urine and will get soggy and smell. You could get a plastic tote though. Sterilite bins are popular as inexpensive cages, and make great temporary housing. It also gives you a place to put all his accessories while traveling. Just tuck it all in the bin.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah I had considered that, but was hesitant because a lot of people say CHEs can melt the plastic. Since it's just a couple days I might just go for it and keep an eye on it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As long as the CHE & lamp aren't touching the plastic, it won't melt. If it was able to melt the plastic without touching, it'd also cook your hedgie.  Instead of using the plastic lid for the tote, get a length of wire shelving, or some C&C cubes. You can make those into a lid that you can set on top of the tote & set your CHE lamp on top of that. Make sure the lid is either attached somehow or weighted down so hedgie can't push between the tote & lid & escape though!


----------

